# REV LIMITER??



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

when im high in the revs the car just shuts down then power will come back when the revs are low, no more gas it feels like, it happens in 2,3,4,5 gears. if i push the clutch in and let it out the prob will go away and come back 2 seconds later. could it be the speed sensor? i disconnected it but the prob is still there. anything else that could cauz "no throttle responce" when im high in the revs? 
the car has had the problem ever since i purchased it 3 months ago so it wouldnt be any of the mods that are installed.

could it be the "swirl valve"?

im out in the woods with this


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> when im high in the revs the car just shuts down then power will come back when the revs are low, no more gas it feels like, it happens in 2,3,4,5 gears. if i push the clutch in and let it out the prob will go away and come back 2 seconds later. could it be the speed sensor? i disconnected it but the prob is still there. anything else that could cauz "no throttle responce" when im high in the revs?
> the car has had the problem ever since i purchased it 3 months ago so it wouldnt be any of the mods that are installed.
> 
> could it be the "swirl valve"?
> ...


Explain what you mean by high in the revs, the 240's don't have a rev limiter other than the redline... Engine isn't gonna rev past the red line.
There is a speed limiter, how fast were you going?
Also if you disconnected the speed limiter, which wire did you disconnect, make sure it is the right one!


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

that happened to me too, i didnt worry too much about it because im dropping in a new engine

but (somebody check me on this) theres a fuel cut at 7000 (or thereabouts) and a spark cut at 5000 when there is something wrong

my spark cut was kicking in something fierce, and did exactly that, it would cut, then come back on at 3k

but then a week later the head gasket blew

this was on a KAE with 93k original miles on on it



ZooYork said:


> when im high in the revs the car just shuts down then power will come back when the revs are low, no more gas it feels like, it happens in 2,3,4,5 gears. if i push the clutch in and let it out the prob will go away and come back 2 seconds later. could it be the speed sensor? i disconnected it but the prob is still there. anything else that could cauz "no throttle responce" when im high in the revs?
> the car has had the problem ever since i purchased it 3 months ago so it wouldnt be any of the mods that are installed.
> 
> could it be the "swirl valve"?
> ...


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Explain what you mean by high in the revs, the 240's don't have a rev limiter other than the redline... Engine isn't gonna rev past the red line.
> There is a speed limiter, how fast were you going?
> Also if you disconnected the speed limiter, which wire did you disconnect, make sure it is the right one!


My sister just totalled her 240 with that same problem. She would dog on it, but the fuel would cutoff at 5500 rpm's. One question for zooyork, does your speedo work? My sister's did not, so you may be right about the speed sensor, however I doubt it. Our problem was with the distributor. Try replacing the entire distributor, and that should help your problem. If not check the speed sensor, because that is one thing we didn't check. We replaced fuel filter, fuel pump, and she replaced something else having to do with the fuel system, but I don't recall what it was. Try the distributor though.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

it could possibly be distruibtior.but in neutral and 1st i can rev the crap out of it up to redline. while in 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th gears it is only happening. if i push the clutch it and let the revs drop i will have power again, but when the revs go back up...power is cut. the engine was loseing all power arund 4700 in 2 nd 3rd and a little higher in the revs in 4th and 5th, i could be in 3rd high in revs and power cuts. the speedo would also do some wierd stuff when i hit 90mph just stop working then when driving around 30 it would go back to normal. guy at work told me some nissan speed sensors had a recall cauz they would double the resistance somehow n screw with teh revlimiter. but like the one dude said there isnt a rev limiter. tommrow i will inspecet the distrubitor.
i made sure and i disconnected the speedsensor.

any one else can help me troubble shoot this?

thanks for the replys!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

can someone help me out with this? all of the guys at work have noidea what it is and thats the 3rd car in 25 years that they could not figure out the problem!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> it could possibly be distruibtior.but in neutral and 1st i can rev the crap out of it up to redline. while in 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th gears it is only happening. if i push the clutch it and let the revs drop i will have power again, but when the revs go back up...power is cut. the engine was loseing all power arund 4700 in 2 nd 3rd and a little higher in the revs in 4th and 5th, i could be in 3rd high in revs and power cuts. the speedo would also do some wierd stuff when i hit 90mph just stop working then when driving around 30 it would go back to normal. guy at work told me some nissan speed sensors had a recall cauz they would double the resistance somehow n screw with teh revlimiter. but like the one dude said there isnt a rev limiter. tommrow i will inspecet the distrubitor.
> i made sure and i disconnected the speedsensor.
> 
> any one else can help me troubble shoot this?
> ...


My sis could rev her car out in Nuetral too. It's a problem with the distributor distributing fuel while in gear. I promise you, you are describing the exact same symptoms as my sisters car had, and as soon as we bought a new distributor for it, it worked like magic. It's either that or something in the tranny.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i got it to cut out in 1st too, every one is saying distributor so im gonna buy one off my friend n put it in. but ive never changed a distributor b4, im gonna do some research how too.

i hope that works if not then the coil?

thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> i got it to cut out in 1st too, every one is saying distributor so im gonna buy one off my friend n put it in. but ive never changed a distributor b4, im gonna do some research how too.
> 
> i hope that works if not then the coil?
> 
> thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!


The Distributor is easy to change. Just remove the Cap, and Rotor, and then unbolt the distributor from the block, unplug the connector, pull it out, and reverse these steps to install it. Now, you MUST take it to a shop to have it timed correctly IMMEDIATELY or you could blow your motor. Make sure that you drive it as little as possible until you get the timing done.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i work at a shop, so i dont think that should be a prob.

tommrow im pickin up my new distributor

thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

ok changed the distributor, problem is still there

so far i have changed distributor,coil,plugs,wires,cap,rotor

could it be the ecu??? i can get the power to cut really high in the revs in 1st gear then in 5th the power will cut low in the revs when im going about 85-90 mph

still out in the woods with this


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

If you have a friend who has a S13 manual also, see if they will let you swap in ECU's and see if it runs right then.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i guess thats my next step, i just dont hav money for gas to go get it.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

5th gear does have a rev limiter at 5500rpm I believe which should be about 119mph. 4th gear you can rev to the redline, but in 5th there is a limiter.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

B13boy said:


> 5th gear does have a rev limiter at 5500rpm I believe which should be about 119mph. 4th gear you can rev to the redline, but in 5th there is a limiter.


word. 5th will not rev out all way, but 1st through 4th you should be able to go all the way to about 6750 if I'm not mistaken. I think you have my last idea which is changing out the ECU, but I don't know for sure that it will solve it. But, hell, it's worth a shot.


----------



## nismomando (Jul 12, 2005)

when i put my header in i tried running it with the header alone and it would run fine at low rpm in all gears.it would only redline in first, in the rest it would stall at high rpm. hope this helps


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

thank you! since no one at 2 shops can figure out the problem or me, im goin to drop it at the dealer for them to diagnos "$65" then i will just go from there. thanks for the help!!! :cheers:


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

is it a flat rate of 65 bucks to get a diagnoses of the car.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

thats what most shops charge for just to check out the car.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

well i work at a shop n they dont kno, and i brought it to another shop n they guy says "ohh yeah this normal operation thats a rev limiter for a shift point" (when the car has no power ure suppose to shift??? idiot) n there is no rev limiter only a speed and fuel cut around 115mph


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

no there is a rev limiter at around 7.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

on manuals.....hehe.......


ive hit 8k....accidentally at autocross.... it scared the shit out me....


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

autos dont have rev limiters? wow that suxs


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> autos dont have rev limiters? wow that suxs


Not as long as your paying attention. I like it for the most part, It just scares me when im running it hard, cause im used to pegging off the limiter. Now I have to learn how the car sounds and know when to not push as hard.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

:asleep: the 3rd shop today couldnt figure it out!!! :thumbdwn: 

i changed everything from the spark plugs back. changed ecu yesterday, its not my ecu.

a friend suggested it could possibly be a secondary butterfly valve thats suppose to open when its high in the revs? nissan dealer is thursday maybe they can tell me whats happening


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

that would be your best bet. Though their gonna charge an arm and a leg.


----------

